# Anti Hunting and Gun DIL



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My Grandsons are wanting to go hunting,fishing and spending time in the outdoors with their Grandfather.

Problem is their Mom don't want them around any Guns and don't want them killing.My DS says ignor her.Kind of puts me on the spot,I really want to stay on her good side,but I want to pass things on to the kids.

Have no idea what to do.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Talk to the DIL and see what her objections really are. If it's just killing with guns, hunt with a camera, fishing there is catch and release and IDing plants, tracks, or just being in the woods can be a wonderous thing. There could be no need for any harm to anything if outdoor knowledge is the only thing wanted to be passed on.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> My Grandsons are wanting to go hunting,fishing and spending time in the outdoors with their Grandfather.
> 
> Problem is their Mom don't want them around any Guns and don't want them killing.My DS says ignor her.Kind of puts me on the spot,I really want to stay on her good side,but I want to pass things on to the kids.
> 
> ...


Is she a hard core vegan (or something similar)? Does she eat meat from the store and believe it all comes on foam trays wrapped in plastic? Or is she just a well brainwashed liberal.

Many of the anti-hunting/anti-gun objections are based in ignorance and prejudice. Thanks to Walt Disney and the liberal public education system.

Invite her along on an outdoor trip with the kids talking about and demonstrating some of the skills that you've learned from your father, uncles and grandfather while hunting. Demonstrate what you've learned about respect for the land and the creatures that inhabit it. This can be accomplished with some family camping trips.

This is going to be an education process with a lot of patience and love involved on your part. Persist and you'll succeed in passing on the heritage to both your DIL and grandkids.

Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe she would come around to the idea of "harvesting" vs killing.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Rockpile,in order to keep peace in the family,I would ask my son to talk to her about it.If he can't get her to let them go,chances are you won't either.But thats just me,you do what you think is right.good luck, Eddie


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

don't know if there's an exception to fishing, but i was able to teach my kids at an early age how to respect guns, and archery. they all started out with a bb gun. but were always taught that a gun was a tool rather than a weapon. now that their older they can distinguish the difference. hope g-pa gets his way or even somewhere in the middle.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well she is not a Vega she Loves Deer Jerky when I have it.But because one Grandson is wanting to go hunting she has another Grandson telling him how crule it is and he is crying over it.In my opinion she plays Head Games with these kids.She has them all crazy scared of Dogs.

Me and Son and Grandson picked up Fishing Supplies today and looked at a Shotgun for Grandson.My Son says he is going Deer hunting this Fall.

Its not like she don't get along with me,we have set up late at night just talking.Today she asked if I wanted to go with her to a deal she got Tickets for.I said I would we have done this stuff before.We talk on the phone some.So I feel we are pretty close.

big rockpile


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi BR
I would second Tim's suggestion and maybe consider taking her out for a shooting trip first. I have also encountered "brainwashed liberals" that have been "taught" that guns are "bad".

Take her shooting somewhere quiet, not a range with a bunch of macho guys shooting their .500 S&W's. Talk about and emphasize safety first, then let her fire of a few shots of .22RF. Set up some empty tin cans that she can knock over and let her have fun! Once the fun starts, former brainwashing just melts away! Once she sees that shooting can be an enjoyable activity, and that you are so concerned about safety and the safety of her children, she is likely to want to come with you.

If she still opposes hunting, ask her how deer die out in the wild. Does she think that a deer just lies down, surrounded by family and friends? Ask her to watch a slaughterhouse video. I've seen it both ways, animals killed with a bullet, and those killed on the assembly line. I'd take the bullet any day of the week! Anybody who thinks hunting is cruel has never set foot in a slaughterhouse.
Michael


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

> If she still opposes hunting, ask her how deer die out in the wild. Does she think that a deer just lies down, surrounded by family and friends? Ask her to watch a slaughterhouse video. I've seen it both ways, animals killed with a bullet, and those killed on the assembly line. I'd take the bullet any day of the week! Anybody who thinks hunting is cruel has never set foot in a slaughterhouse.
> Michael


How is a slaughterhouse cruel, they use a captive bolt that is just like a bullet then they slit the throat. When hunting you shoot something it normally doesn't just drop at least in my experience. It normally lives for a min after you shot it. I am not anti-hunting in fact I love to **** and squirrel hunt with my dog. But I am also a beef producer and dont like it when people watch videos on PETA's website and think thats the way it really is. Those are a few ad cases and you will always encounter that in any kind of business, this just happens to be the harvesting of animals.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

cur huntin' kid said:


> How is a slaughterhouse cruel, they use a captive bolt that is just like a bullet then they slit the throat. When hunting you shoot something it normally doesn't just drop at least in my experience. It normally lives for a min after you shot it. I am not anti-hunting in fact I love to **** and squirrel hunt with my dog. But I am also a beef producer and dont like it when people watch videos on PETA's website and think thats the way it really is. Those are a few ad cases and you will always encounter that in any kind of business, this just happens to be the harvesting of animals.


I'm sorry to say that I was just at a local slaughterhouse a few months ago and no humane bolt gun was used. The cow's throat was simply slit open, and I watched as is tried to gulp empty mouthfulls of air. I also watched as it was tripped onto the conveyer while there was still light in its eyes. I'm sure that it still has some kind of consciousness left as it started to be gutted! Maybe you are humane in your facility, but I still stand by what I said. I think the deer I've shoot died a less tramatic death, less full of blind terror, then the cows I've seen killed in the slaughterhouse!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> But because one Grandson is wanting to go hunting she has another Grandson telling him how crule it is and he is crying over it.In my opinion she plays Head Games with these kids.She has them all crazy scared of Dogs.
> 
> 
> big rockpile


i have seen where one kid had one set of freinds the other another set of freinds , the freinds can be a huge usualy bad influence putting brother agains brother 

i mean really how often you ever hear of a 12 year old kid come home from school to say my freinds helped me find Jessus today and i am sorry and i love you mom , dad
outside the context of some chritian movie 

no they find ways of putting people down upsetting them or belittling them they even find ways of doing it to teachers and school administrators.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"I'm sorry to say that I was just at a local slaughterhouse a few months ago and no humane bolt gun was used. The cow's throat was simply slit open, and I watched as is tried to gulp empty mouthfulls of air. I also watched as it was tripped onto the conveyer while there was still light in its eyes. I'm sure that it still has some kind of consciousness left as it started to be gutted! Maybe you are humane in your facility, but I still stand by what I said. I think the deer I've shoot died a less tramatic death, less full of blind terror, then the cows I've seen killed in the slaughterhouse!"

If it were one around me, a few phone calls to USDA should just about handle the situation. The only exception to humane killing first is either Halal or Kosher killing.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

What everybody's suggested is good. However, I have to say that everybody that dislikes guns isn't brainwashed or liberal. Just yesterday 4 people were shot down in DC, and the shooter is obviously an irresponsble idiot, but you have to consider the bad as well as the good consequences of guns. And anybody who can't consider the opposition is brainwashed by their political beliefs. 

As a democrat, I don't have a problem with hunting, especially after hearing the conditions in a slaughter house. 

Seriously, though, just take them out in the woods and learn the techniques of hunting--since those are useful skills--if nobody can get through to the mom. Just walking around and fishing is enjoyable.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A slaughterhouse where a stun gun was not used in the US was probably a slaughterhouse that was in name alone trying to pass itself off as kosher. If you want to get sick on your stomach Google Kosher slaughterhouse and watch the video.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

YuccaFlatsRanch said:


> "I'm sorry to say that I was just at a local slaughterhouse a few months ago and no humane bolt gun was used. The cow's throat was simply slit open, and I watched as is tried to gulp empty mouthfulls of air. I also watched as it was tripped onto the conveyer while there was still light in its eyes. I'm sure that it still has some kind of consciousness left as it started to be gutted! Maybe you are humane in your facility, but I still stand by what I said. I think the deer I've shoot died a less tramatic death, less full of blind terror, then the cows I've seen killed in the slaughterhouse!"
> 
> If it were one around me, a few phone calls to USDA should just about handle the situation. The only exception to humane killing first is either Halal or Kosher killing.


Not saying this isn't so but you do realize how dangerous this is?I've been around alot of dieing Large Animals and it is nothing to be messing around with.

big rockpile


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Not saying this isn't so but you do realize how dangerous this is?I've been around alot of dieing Large Animals and it is nothing to be messing around with.


The cow I described above was being confined in a steel crib that was about 2 X 5 feet. I was 50 feet away when the cow's throat was first slit. I watched as the butcher walked away and nothing happened for a minute or two. At first, I thought that somebody had changed their mind and this cow wasn't going to be slaughtered, but when I walked up to the crib I could see that the cow had a gapping opening where it's throat used to be with all it's blood pooling down on the floor. I could see the cow desperately gulping for air that wasn't going anywhere.

The crib was on the outside wall of the slaugherhouse, with a swinging trap door that tilted 90 degrees to make the cow fall onto the conveyer. The cow was still on its feet with its eyes open when the floor was tripped and it fell to the conveyer. I felt that was the most gruesome, humiliating thing I have ever seen in my life. When I kill a deer, I say thank you for giving up its life to feed my family. I would never kill an animal in such a wantonly disrespectfull manner.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

SICK is all I can say. I wonder if someone were to take the butcher and pen him and then come at him with a knife if it would change his mind?? A stun gun carefully placed on his forehead comes to mind.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well actually this is pretty fast and painless if done right.Takes a bit no matter what for the Brain to shut down.As far as having its eyes open this is normal.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Michael Kawalek said:


> I'm sorry to say that I was just at a local slaughterhouse a few months ago and no humane bolt gun was used. The cow's throat was simply slit open, and I watched as is tried to gulp empty mouthfulls of air. I also watched as it was tripped onto the conveyer while there was still light in its eyes. I'm sure that it still has some kind of consciousness left as it started to be gutted! Maybe you are humane in your facility, but I still stand by what I said. I think the deer I've shoot died a less tramatic death, less full of blind terror, then the cows I've seen killed in the slaughterhouse!


The last I heard, this was illegal.

I wonder if they changed the law?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> A slaughterhouse where a stun gun was not used in the US was probably a slaughterhouse that was in name alone trying to pass itself off as kosher. If you want to get sick on your stomach Google Kosher slaughterhouse and watch the video.


Back when the kosher laws were made, that WAS the fastest way to kill an animal.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Michael Kawalek said:


> The cow I described above was being confined in a steel crib that was about 2 X 5 feet. I was 50 feet away when the cow's throat was first slit. I watched as the butcher walked away and nothing happened for a minute or two. At first, I thought that somebody had changed their mind and this cow wasn't going to be slaughtered, but when I walked up to the crib I could see that the cow had a gapping opening where it's throat used to be with all it's blood pooling down on the floor. I could see the cow desperately gulping for air that wasn't going anywhere.
> 
> The crib was on the outside wall of the slaugherhouse, with a swinging trap door that tilted 90 degrees to make the cow fall onto the conveyer. The cow was still on its feet with its eyes open when the floor was tripped and it fell to the conveyer. I felt that was the most gruesome, humiliating thing I have ever seen in my life. When I kill a deer, I say thank you for giving up its life to feed my family. I would never kill an animal in such a wantonly disrespectfull manner.


That's how it is on the kosher videos I saw on YouTube. The area is fenced off so that cows don't plow right into the butchers. Apparently that's not the appropriate way kosher is done, or so says the Jewish fellow that made a documentary I saw part of while searching around. He says when done properly the animals die fast...but I don't really know.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have Spine shot a few Animals,which will bring them down but will not kill them right off.I usually just cut their throat.Well here a few years ago I was on a Guided hunt.I Spine shot a Throphy Animal I intended to have mounted.It was still breathing when we got to it.I was just going to shoot it again because I wasn't wanting to cut its throat.My Guide told me not to that it would go ahead and die  Well against his advice and not wanting the animal to suffer anymore I shot it again in the Chest.

But as far as cutting the throat using a sharp Knife and make the cut with one move works fine I have never done it with a Cow but have with Goats and Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

This post has taken an interesting turn.I have slaughtered many 3-600 pound veal calves and baby beef calfs with a knife.Big Rockpile is exactly correct,with a sharp knife and the cut made with one move,the animal goes into shock and dies rapidly.The profuse bleed enhances the keeping quality of the meat.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Throwing a comment back to the OP, don't worry about one grandson hunting and the other being a non-hunter. My father, mother (not so much now), older brother and sister and I all hunt...My younger brother killed a rabbit with a bb gun at about age 12 and even though he is grinning from ear to ear in the picture, to my knowledge that is the only animal he's ever taken....He's a 40 something now. We don't badger him or tease as it is his choice.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Why dont you start out fishing with them?? The weather is just getting nice, and its lots of fun (My dad spent much time teaching my boys his "tricks" on the river.)
hes gone now. He passed at 65...we planned to spend the whole summer fishing with him, and get him his lifetime license. 
maybe once she sees how much the boys are enjoying the outdoors, you can move on to some other outdoor options. Fishing is one of the nicest things a child can learn how to do.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry BRP, but as much as you disagree with her, I think you have to go with the mother's wishes on this one. He's her baby after all.

Like others have said, start with fishing and bide your time. Maybe she'll change her mind eventually, maybe she won't.


----------



## Jaha79 (Mar 24, 2009)

BRP Take them fishing. The It was the greatest gift my grandfather ever gave to
me. I have the memories of every trip and also i I now have something i can do
when i just need to get away from it all. You know that feeling where you just get
lost in the sun reflect off the water . It feels like a short time but you get back to your car when your done and realize you have been out for
hours with out worrying about anything. Take them fishing , if they still want to go
hunting when there older I'm sure there mom will come around, know mine did


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think you should invite her over to help put in the garden you want and let her know that no taters will be shoot in the making of this garden.


----------

